# Cold night ahead... sorta worried about newborn



## Fireflyfarms (Mar 4, 2015)

My lambing season stated yesterday, with a healthy boy! born to a second time mum, doing awesome.. she's penned off with a straw bedded calf hutch .. last night good temps, even today forecast ed well, however tonight and the next two nights,  terrible.. -20C with a -30C windchill...(next two nights, -19C and -20C.. is it March?!)

Worried about him, he's bouncy and nursing well, we also have a lamb saver on him from new Zealand. So i am likely being overly concerned, but hey, last year weather played a role in my loss of my only ewe lamb so i am coming from frustration and worry over a repeat (even though, yes i realize entirely different scenarios lol)

Thanks...


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 4, 2015)

Generally speaking, once he's up and dry, he should do fine in really cold weather as long as he has a full belly and a dry, draft-free place to hang out. 

If he seems lethargic or stays hunched up, he's probably too cold and you should consider giving him a jacket or a heat lamp.


----------



## Fireflyfarms (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks, yes he has a lamb saver on from New Zealand... neat little product, used them last year too, our weather is just to cruddy not too. 

http://www.woolover.co.nz/lambcov.html


----------

